# Which “side(s)” may not care about winning?



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

*This thread is part of the "Coming Civil War" group of threads.
Please see the Primer/Premise thread --> HERE <-- for context and links to other related topics.*

As a sister-post to the other "Which "side(s)" will win? (Don't be so sure...)", this post serves to discuss the possibility of no winner, or a result where the side that outlasts the rest has no real plan.

We know the final result of an Antifa/BLM victory. They are socialistic/Marxist, and make no bones about wanting to transform the USA into the USSA. One side will kill off the other side to achieve what they consider "Utopia", and it's anyone's guess who wins that skirmish. Rest assured, it will happen, as the ones who want hippy communes are not going to agree with the more "iron curtainy" types. I'll leave them to sort out their idiocy. They can't see the end result of their respective paths. Why would I expect them to see the ignorance in joining forces?
Whatever... If either wins, the US looks nothing like it does today. New government, new economy, new bread lines, and new "family re-education camps".

"Constitutionalists" would seek to restore a government that more closely resembled the original constitution. Massive government force reduction. Massive rollback of legislation and regulation. Massive cutting of governmental powers. I can live with this result. Of the options I foresee, I'd prefer it.

But what about the others?
What about those Rogue Entities (gangs/mafia/militias/etc) that thrive on criminality. If they banded together to any degree, they would be a formidable opponent. An opponent that wouldn't want structure or order, or at least wouldn't agree on the kind to implement. They enjoy the chaos of dictatorial rule and the whimsy of no consequences. I'm not sure I could exist in such a world. Not because I simply couldn't survive it, but because I couldn't stomach it.

Then there's the Foreign Invaders. Sections of our country could be divided and parted off like a scrapyard sale. We could see a day when the United States no longer exists on a map. You'd still live "somewhere", but where would that be? Would it be worth living in? You could become a stranger in your own state.

Do we even know if victory can be claimed?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I see our foreign enemies as the winners in any conflict here in the states, and you can be sure they will do all they can to see to it that chaos reigns. Don't think Russia, China, Pick anyone in the middle east, NK, and the terrorists won't fall all over themselves to keep the pot boiling. While we are shooting each other in the feet there is power and money to be had.

In short. It's going to be a clusterf--k of wannabes and and foreign state sponsored hell.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

This is just rambling talk...with no merit...just thinking out loud.

As far as what country has the most to gain from our unrest, I believe it to be China. They depend on our population almost to the point of their very existence.

We have opened the door to them controlling much of out interests years ago. They not only have a foot in the door but that door is halfway opened.

They don't need to kill us as they need us. They need our money and in this case it's not a matter of attacking Ft. Knox. (Why would you raid an empty building?)

Right now they need American farmers harvesting the crops they desperately need...American consumers buying everything from hi-tech electronics to plastic Barbie dolls.

I think they would come to our defense should another country attack. Not because they are on our side but because they don't want anyone else screwing with their long years of investment, planning and control.

The same thing is going on with other countries also. They have their claws into many places.

Also, I believe they were fully responsible for the virus set loose on the world.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Kauboy: *Thanks for the great commentary and questions. Heavy isn't it?

One of the hardest things I had to learn the past twenty years was the term "*Unsustainable*".
I am a systems type of guy so I thought it meant that current systems (governmental, economic, financial, etc) would just get sluggish. Then after five years of thinking I realized the term actually means that *Unsustainable Systems will stop*!

Right now our economic system, governance and financial systems have stopped! What we currently see is just smoke, mirrors and fraud. What was ain't no more. We will never again hear about "returning to normal." Normal is no more.

*The question posed is "who will win?" *

Let's start with the premise that *collapse is a process and not an event.*

We are standing in the middle of a bridge with the back half destroyed leaving us with the only option to continue across the bridge. That is where we stand today.

It will be a long journey as one side (perceived today) wins and then possibly looses tomorrow. This will cycle through over and over again as we *struggle to recreate ourselves and our societies.* There is no blueprint in hand. Remember that the French Revolution lasted nine years of creations and failures just to create a government. But in our case we are creating/ altering a government in addition of new financial and economic systems as well, with all of them having to fit together like cogs of gears in a Grandfather clock. As one gear gets changed expect the clock to run poorly again and scream for more gear changes, but which gears?

I feel I am getting long winded here so let me sum it up. We find that one leg of a chair has been shaved just a little. By the time we get done balancing it there is no guarantee of the height of the chair and who it will please.

I just hope that humanity will wake up to the fact that we don't need central governance as we have been taught for centuries. First we were told it was god's will that royalty owned us. Then we were lead to believe lifetime bureaucrats would take care of us. All this time we were also enslaved by our economic systems and Banksters. I trust and believe that after we cross this bridge humanity will truly be free, and thus humanity itself as a whole (not just one class), will be the winner. This is my prayer.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> I think they(China) would come to our defense should another country attack. Not because they are on our side but because they don't want anyone else screwing with their long years of investment, planning and control.
> 
> The same thing is going on with other countries also. They have their claws into many places.


Now *that's* some interesting war-gaming.
I didn't consider the possibility of our "masters" coming to our aid, even if just for their own benefit.
I'd thought we might see some assistance from Canada, Great Britain, perhaps a few other countries, but never considered that China would put our survival in their best interest and seek to prop us up.

The gears are turning... you've given me new things to think about.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Black Bloc and the Order Of 9 Angels types. Apocalyptical accelerationists on both sides of the political spectrum don't care if they win or not. All they want to do is cause mayhem, destroy, burn, rape and plunder. 

Godspeed.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

CapitalKane49p said:


> Black Bloc and the Order Of 9 Angels types. Apocalyptical accelerationists on both sides of the political spectrum don't care if they win or not. All they want to do is cause mayhem, destroy, burn, rape and plunder.
> 
> Godspeed.


I hadn't even heard of the Order of 9 Angels.
Did a cursory Wiki search and read. That's an off-the-wall group right there.
They don't seem to have a large presence in the U.S., but that doesn't mean they won't join others.
Good mention!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I hadn't even heard of the Order of 9 Angels.
> Did a cursory Wiki search and read. That's an off-the-wall group right there.
> They don't seem to have a large presence in the U.S., but that doesn't mean they won't join others.
> Good mention!


Says they are "right-wing" extremist but then goes on to say:

"It advocates a spiritual path in which practitioners are required to break societal taboos by isolating themselves from society, committing*crimes, embracing political*extremism*and*violence, and carrying out acts of*human sacrifice."

Sounds left-wing to me.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

From what I've read 09A have influenced others like Atomwaffen in the States and Canada. 

Godspeed.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

The farther you get on either end of extremism the more the individuals become the same. At the end of the day the extreme right and left are concerned about 1 thing, power, through murder, theft and intimidation. 

Their is no reasoning with extremists so society should destroy them before they spread their poison. 

Godspeed.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

CapitalKane49p said:


> The farther you get on either end of extremism the more the individuals become the same. At the end of the day the extreme right and left are concerned about 1 thing, power, through murder, theft and intimidation.
> 
> Their is no reasoning with extremists so society should destroy them before they spread their poison.
> 
> Godspeed.


Left or right, at the end of the day, it has always been about power. Always has been, always will be.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> This is just rambling talk...with no merit...just thinking out loud.
> 
> As far as what country has the most to gain from our unrest, I believe it to be China. They depend on our population almost to the point of their very existence.
> 
> ...


 @Robie, I agree that China has the most to gain, with Russia being a close second. But, I must disagree that China would come to our aid. Ohhhh, maybe, just maybe, in the beginning they will posture as our friend and benefactor, but I really doubt that. If they see us self destructing, they will pour their little socialist/communist soul into seeing that we do shoot ourselves in the head.

Xi and Putin are of the same ilk as Stalin, Mao, Hitler, and countless other tyrants throughout history, they will sacrifice and exhaust their people, their money, and their resources to reserve to themselves what all tyrants want. POWER AND CONTROL.

If China, or anyone else for that matter, sees us at the precipice of the abyss, you can be sure they will push us as hard as they can to see us go over the edge.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> @Robie, I agree that China has the most to gain, with Russia being a close second. But, I must disagree that China would come to our aid. Ohhhh, maybe, just maybe, in the beginning they will posture as our friend and benefactor, but I really doubt that. If they see us self destructing, they will pour their little socialist/communist soul into seeing that we do shoot ourselves in the head.
> 
> Xi and Putin are of the same ilk as Stalin, Mao, Hitler, and countless other tyrants throughout history, they will sacrifice and exhaust their people, their money, and their resources to reserve to themselves what all tyrants want. POWER AND CONTROL.
> 
> If China, or anyone else for that matter, sees us at the precipice of the abyss, you can be sure they will push us as hard as they can to see us go over the edge.


If nothing else, they'd fight each other over our prime land.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

China would present any aid as "humanitarian". The CCP are only interested in Lebensraum and care noting about humanity. Just look at the way they treat at their own citizens. The CCP are locusts that want to devour everything in sight. Western democracies at tearing themselves apart when their focus should be dealing with the Rabid Panda. Defund The Police? Nope we should be defund investment in China. Half the junk they make and ship to us ends up in landfills and the other half is poisonous. 

Godspeed.


----------

